# Soul Gatherers Terminators.



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

I have only played Space Hulk once, and won I might add ^_^ And I enjoyed it and it gave me the idea of this. I hope you enjoy reading, this is hopefully the intro to a small series, you never know ^_^

________________________________________________________________
The gore covered halls were completely silent, nothing moved, nothing was heard. The Troopship Undying Spirit which had housed five regiments worth of Imperial Guard, showed no life to the veteran Terminators of the Soul Gatherers Space Marine Chapter. Lasguns littered the floor, often laying in pools of blood, or next to a dismembered corpse of an unlucky Guardsmen. The Terminators loved these missions, everything was to be killed, unless it was clean of any taint. Search and Destroy, and if they were lucky enough, come back alive to do another such mission.

The armour of the Terminators had served them well over two centuries of such missions. Some areas were lightly scratched and the paint was only just beginning to meld with the rest. The weapons were as ancient as the Armour it came with. Sergeant Antaius gripped his power sword tightly, his Storm Bolter loaded and ready for use against the enemy. Brother Rakalus hefted his Assault Cannon and peered down the hall, his heavy footsteps echoing as he moved down the hall slowly, his power fist clenched tightly. Brother Varus followed him, his Lighting Claws sliding down and he scraped one against the wall, leaving a long line where the energised blade cut through the metal.

Nodding to Sergeant Harkano, leader of the second Terminator squad, Antaius followed Varus and Rakalus, hearing Brothers Tarikon and Cobus following his steps. Antaius’ foot crunched through the ripped open body of a Naval Repulsory officer. His heavy foot breaking through the bone and flak armour the officer had worn, and kicking the shotgun which the officer seemed to have used before his demise. The emergency lights were flickering, as though struggling, but the Astartes cared not, their armour and enhancements meant that the lights made little difference. The air was stale, mixed with the rich smell of blood and death, Antaius sighed at the smell, no matter how often he smelt it, it still caused his memories of past missions kick in.

(Flashback)

“Fall back! I say again; Fall back!” came the Sergeant’s voice, as Antaius’ Storm Bolter barked in his hand, causing another foul stain on the wall and floor as the Genestealer’s thorax exploded.

The mission was complete, and at the loss of Gotanu’s squad, who died valiantly after being surrounded, and expending all their ammunition before falling before the xenos. Antaius walked backwards, firing down the long hallway at the Genestealers which rounded the corner, he couldn’t have much ammo left in his Bolter, he had expended three clips already.

Suddenly, the roof seemed to cave in, and one of the xenos was on him, the sharp claw cutting through his helmet down the eye piece and into his skin, causing a surge of pain. Antaius gripped the creature’s head in his Power Fist, and squeezed, obliterating the skull and sighing as the creature slumped off his form. He sat up and groaned as he saw more of the creatures charging down the hall. He raised his bolter, and began firing off round, killing the xenos as they came at him.

Six…….. Seven…….. Eight……… click, click.

“By the Emperor, now I run out of rounds,” he grumbled getting to his feet.

“Stay down Brother!” roared Kakano, the Assault Cannon armed warrior.

Antaius didn’t need telling twice, dropping back to the ground, as the cannon roared, and the xenos were obliterated into foul smelling piles of ichors. He cocked his bolter again, glad to feel the weapon at its normal weight, with another full clip in place. Kakano ceased his firing, grabbing Antaius by his shoulder, and dragging him to a junction. Antaius’ armour groaned as the power fist dragged him, but the grip was light enough to not penetrate his already damaged armour.

He felt himself go over a stubborn bump, glancing down to see what had once been Brother Franz, his body ripped open and his armour ruined. Rage built inside him as he saw more of the xenos running towards them, he unloaded his weapon at them, smiling as he saw them fall as the explosive rounds made short work of them. As his Storm bolter clicked out the last casing, Antaius groaned as even more of the Genestealers were tearing down the hall, and Broodlord at the head.

“Brother! Broodlord behind us!” he shouted, as they reached the junction.

“Stay down Brother, I’m about to clear a hall of an infestation problem!” roared the Terminator.

As if on cue, the Assualt Cannon spun, even as the warrior turned, and let out a short burst before it clicked a number of times. The two Terminators stared at the weapon for a second, then back at the Broodlord and its followers.

“Typical ain’t it?” said Kakano.

“About average on these missions,” replied Antaius as Kakano helped him to his feet.

The two Brothers faced the horde, clenching their power fists, and muttering prayers to the Emperor. The Broodlord leapt at them, and Antaius and Kakano both struck it, Antaius striking lower as he ducked to allow Kakano to deliver the killing blow, his fist striking the skull and shattering it.

Even before its corpse feel to the ground, the Genestealers were upon them, claws cutting and scraping the ancient Armour. Antaius groaned as a swipe cut through his leg armour, cutting through and into his skin, piercing all the way to the bone. Antaius grunted as he fell to the ground, and watched in horror as Kakano was set upon, and ripped to shreds in front of his very eyes. The brave warrior had fought across countless battlefields, against the greatest of foes, from the foul Traitor Marines, to the near unstoppable march of the Necrons. And here he was to fall on a Space Hulk, where few would know of his deeds.

Antaius struck a xenos in the face with his fist, and swatted another using his useless Storm Bolter.

“Emperor grant me strength!” he roared, getting to his feet.

The xenos numbers had been whittled down for certain, only six remained, and Antaius felt such a rage inside him at the fall of his Brother. He swung left and right, crushing the creatures with such effectiveness, it was as though the Terminator armour was no long hindering his movements. The confines of the corridor aided Antaius greatly, batting the Genestealers into the wall or floor, stepping on their corpses, until he reached the last xenos standing over the ruin of Kakano. Smashing it into the ground with his Storm Bolter, Antaius gripped on one arm, and wrenched it off, repeating as such on each arm, before crushing the skull with a mighty stomp.

Antaius sighed heavily as he kneeled beside Kakano’s ruined body, his once handsome features had been torn apart, his finely crafted Terminator suit, made customly for him, the Imperial Eagle everywhere, the eagle shaped helmet, all ruined. His power fist crackled slightly as the last of the power ebbed away, his spirit on its way to join the Emperor’s Angels and to fight at His side once more.

“All units, converge of Brother Grigois position, he has blocked to entrance ways to the transport, fall back now!” came the Sergeant’s voice.

(End Flash back)

“Brother Sergeant? Are you okay?” asked Cobus.

Antaius shook his custom crafted helmet, slightly. The skull shape it had taken mimicked that of the Chapter Chaplians, but it was allowed by them, for their were few who did not fear a Chaplian. His polished silver outlines contrasted the dark armour which seemed to engulf the light around it. It brought memories of when he had arrived at a world beset by orks, and had aided a Platoon of PDF but had also frightened a large number of them by seemingly taking the light of the very sun.

“Yes Brother, forgive me, I let my mind wander,” he said, grasping his power sword once more.

Cobus understood, he had been on enough missions with Antaius to know when the memories were bad. He had became Antaius’ friend after Antaius was found by another Terminator, who dragged him back. The augents were placed the same day, an augment eye, and a new leg for Antaius, while Cobus had required a complete side replaced, an ork power klaw having rendered his right side useless.

“Sir, we have movement, and we are nearing the objective,” came Rakalus’ voice through the vox.

Antaius could tell, his augment eye having been tuned into his auspex, and he could see the blip moving almost along side them. It certainly wasn’t the other Terminators, their objective was taking them in the opposite direction.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Well done matek:; The amount of depth that's there is great and the flashbacks are pretty well woven in. Do you have any background for this chapter as it sounds like an intresting read in itself.


----------



## Andros (Dec 10, 2007)

Its my old Loyalist men...... well before I made my Midnight Fangs ^_^

Me and a few mates were doing Space Hulk and I liked the idea so made my Soul Gatherers into a Space Hulk chapter ^_^ Oddly, I originally made them to face Necrons.......who have no souls..... so bad naming on my part at the time :biggrin:


----------

